# Upgrading TivoWebPlus



## dug1967 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hello,

I have searched a bunch for an answer to this but have not found it... Although I am sure it is here somewhere.

Anyhow I have (2) identical setups that I did following the instructions from

http://www.weethet.nl/english/tivo_dtv2_os6hack.php

Hughes SD-DVR40 (Direct TV Tivos)
with InstantCake image
done with PTVnet 6.2
and networked with the NetGear FA120 adapters
they have TivoWebPlus 1.2.1 and Hackman 4.0.2
all is working fine

Now I want to upgrade the TivoWebPlus to version 1.3.1

I feel like I should stay away for 1.4 since it is still beta and if the Tivos have issues my wife will get really upset. 

I have read the thompson.tivo site about upgrading and they only mention using the ""Update" facility found within the "more..." menu".

But my version 1.2.1 does not have the "more" menu. I think maybe that was removed in the PTVnet setup..... not sure about that. 

So my question.....

Can I just delete all the files and directories in the

/ptvupgrade/tivowebplus

and then FTP the files and directories from the TWP 1.3.1 download directly into that same directory? 

If you know of a good link, post or site that explains this or if you can give me the best method I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grentz (Aug 11, 2005)

I had sorta the same trouble when upgrading.

This is from dvr upgrade (PTVnet) forums (i added the step clarifications in color):



> For clarification, here is the procedure to upgrade to 1.3.1:
> 
> mv /ptvupgrade/tivowebplus/ /ptvupgrade/tivowebplus.old (renames your current TWP folder to tivowebplus.old)
> FTP the new TiVoWebPlus file to /ptvupgrade/. (FTP the whole single archive file over, not the archive's extracted files)
> ...


I actually used the same procedure to upgrade on my Zippered tivo (just changed some of the paths).

By FTP the new TivoWebPlus file it means ftp over the archive file you download from the tivowebsite (the sourceforge site). Also make sure that this string:

```
gzip -dc < tivowebplus-v1.3.1-060913.tgz | tar xf -
```
specifically 

```
tivowebplus-v1.3.1-060913.tgz
```
is replaced with the name of the file you ftp over.

Make sure to do all the commands via telnet or serial.

I found that just ftping the files over did not work correctly and caused some folders not to be made correctly at least when I did it.

This method works with 1.4 as well just as long as you change the name in the string i showed earlier.

Hope this helps 
Grentz


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

What we are doing for newer versions of PTVnet is soft-linking /ptvupgrade/tivowebplus to /ptvupgrade/TivoWebPlus to stay consistent with the nomenclature of the current releases. 

Personally, I don't like the TivoWebPlus nomenclature -- it should either be TiVoWebPlus or tivowebplus, but they've managed to mangle the name TiVo into Tivo; sort of makes things a little inconsistent... oh well.


----------



## dug1967 (Mar 30, 2004)

Wow....

Thanks a BUNCH Grentz, thats is exactly what I needed. :up: 

Now I am curious if anybody has an opinion on TWP version 1.3.1 vs. 1.4.1

Is 1.4.1 stable and reliable?


----------



## Grentz (Aug 11, 2005)

i had 1.3.1 for a few days, then switched to 1.4.1

both seem the same as far as reliability and 1.4.1 seems faster to me (for searches and bring up pages)

I have not really found any bugs at all in 1.4.1, its been running strong for about 2 weeks with no problems.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

dug1967 said:


> Wow....
> 
> Thanks a BUNCH Grentz, thats is exactly what I needed. :up:
> 
> ...


From what I have read not ALL modules work in 1.4.1 (hackman for example). Having said that it isupposed to be faster and more stable.


----------



## dug1967 (Mar 30, 2004)

Well I tried and No Go.... It all seemed to work well, and the Tivo is still working, and I can FTP to the IP address of the Tivo I tried the instructions on (which I followed exactly), but when I open a web browser to 192.168.1.105 (which is a confirmed address for the tivo) it can not be found.....

Looking at the directory structure through FTP I see a new tivowebplus directory which has numerous subdirectories and files..... I tried to post a paste of it but I am not sure how.... But there is definately a file structure there.

Any ideas where I screwed up?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xtra7973 (Apr 6, 2006)

dug1967 said:


> Well I tried and No Go.... It all seemed to work well, and the Tivo is still working, and I can FTP to the IP address of the Tivo I tried the instructions on (which I followed exactly), but when I open a web browser to 192.168.1.105 (which is a confirmed address for the tivo) it can not be found.....
> 
> Looking at the directory structure through FTP I see a new tivowebplus directory which has numerous subdirectories and files..... I tried to post a paste of it but I am not sure how.... But there is definately a file structure there.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity did you happen to change the port number in your tivoweb.cfg file? If you did change it to say 8080 your web address of your tivo would then be http://192.168.1.105:8080 If that dosent work I would just install it again.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Xtra7973 said:


> Just out of curiosity did you happen to change the port number in your tivoweb.cfg file? If you did change it to say 8080 your web address of your tivo would then be http://192.168.1.105:8080 If that dosent work I would just install it again.


Trust me this guy is a good man i've been thru lots of stuff with him and never more then happy..

haha .. this exactly happen to me

I didnt have luck with tivoweb 1.4.0 
I just tried it and hackman module does not work with tivoweb 1.4.0
I was lucky that the hackman module didnt lock up putty and filezilla after rebooting my DVR.. But, if you want to look at it i suggest downloading tivoweb folder via ftp before trying update 1.4.0.. but, try it on your own risk!


----------



## tommymsw (Jun 3, 2004)

dug1967 said:


> Well I tried and No Go.... It all seemed to work well, and the Tivo is still working, and I can FTP to the IP address of the Tivo I tried the instructions on (which I followed exactly), but when I open a web browser to 192.168.1.105 (which is a confirmed address for the tivo) it can not be found.....
> 
> Looking at the directory structure through FTP I see a new tivowebplus directory which has numerous subdirectories and files..... I tried to post a paste of it but I am not sure how.... But there is definately a file structure there.
> 
> ...


 Did you ever figure this out? I have the same problem. Everything worked fine and I could even access the tivo through the browser after the update (after restarting TWP) but then I restarted the Tivo later and after the Tivo restart I lost browser connection. Same thing here... I can still FTP to it.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Tommy you need to edit /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file to start tivoweb. 

#####Starting TivoWeb
#!/bin/sh
/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb


----------



## tommymsw (Jun 3, 2004)

You need to give me more info than that! I have no idea what you are trying to tell me. I have not messed with enough of this to know what you are referencing. Someone told me it was because I put the old Hackman file on it but now I can not change the permissions of my files or folders so I can not delete or write over anything.


----------



## tommymsw (Jun 3, 2004)

FYI for anybody reading this... The problem was that I had copied hackman over to the new TWP. Upgrading Hackman fixed the problem.


----------



## umbighouse (Dec 18, 2002)

tommymsw-

Are you running Hackman and TWP 1.41? If so, what version of Hackman?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

The current version is 4.2.8 and it is *NOT *compatible with TWP 1.4


----------



## jkast (Apr 1, 2005)

Go to the TivoWebPlus main menu on your TivoWebPlus server, select:

_Official Homepage for TivoWebPlus _ at the bottom of the page, download the latest release to your PC. Remember where you put it.

Go back to the TivoWebPlus main menu and select:

"Restart Reload or Quit TivoWebPlus"

Then select "Quit" to shutdown the TivoWebPlus application.

Start Telnet to your Tivo.

"Telnet -t vt100"
"unset crlf"
"o {the ip address of your TiVo}"

You should get a bash prompt.

"cd /"
"rw" to remount your file system as read write.
"ls" -- you should see folders in your root including one named 'tivowebplus'
"mv /tivowebplus/ /TivoWebPlus/" renames your tivowebplus directory to be compatible with the upgrade feature of the TivoWebPlus application.

"cd /TivoWebPlus" to get into the TivoWebPlus folder.
"ls" to see the contents.

Make sure there is a tivoweb file.

Enter "tivoweb" to manually start TivoWebPlus. This takes a few minutes to execute. Wait that long.

Go to your browser and enter your Tivo's ip address.... the TivoWebPlus main page should appear.

Select "_more..._ Modules that are not used very often"

Select "Update the TWP software" and browse to the file you down loaded...

When the update is complete, go to the TivoWebPlus main page and again select:

"Restart Reload or Quit TivoWebPlus"

followed by selecting "Quit"

Go back to your telnet session.

"cd /"
"mv /TivoWebPlus/ /tivowebplus/" to go back to the zipper naming convention.

Now you can either "cd /tivosebplus/" followed by an "ls" and a "tivoweb" to turn TivoWebPlus on -- or you can just reboot the box.

Hope this is useful... Works fine for me.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

jkast said:


> Go to the TivoWebPlus main menu on your TivoWebPlus server, select:
> 
> ... edited out body of post, It would work but there is an easier way ...
> 
> Hope this is useful... Works fine for me.


An easier way is to just rerun tweak.sh Russ fixed the naming convention of tivowebplus to TivoWebPlus here works like a champ now.


----------

